# sad....



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Posted on MO...I know the email will be deleted soon so I copy and pasted it quickly. 


Sam is a neutered male, Black Point Maltese mix, born on May 5, 2001. Due to a spinal injury, his back legs no longer function. He uses a set of wheels on his hind legs to help him get around. Sam has limited bladder and bowel control which decline when excited. His bladder needs to be expressed several times a day to keep it empty and the muscle still functioning. He has had several surgeries and nearly a year of physical therapy to get where he is today - which is a happy, loving little dog. He has a wonderful disposition, loves children, other dogs and even cats and has a good prognosis for several more years of life if kept to a good diet. Favorite things: barking at people, sleeping, playing "go-fetch" and taking walks on his wheels. Letting him go is breaking his mom's heart, but she is having a hard time taking care of him with a 18 month old and a new baby due next month. If you can help Sammy, or you know someone who will give him a loving home, please email Bobbi at [email protected] and we'll send you a picture.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for grabbing that off before it got deleted. Hopefully this dog will find a good home now that the word is out. Maybe you should email her this site and let her know that you "cross posted" so she knows it's here too.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Someone is SO going to get banned if they are caught









That was so nice of you to bring this here. I caught that last night too, but never thought of bringing it over. FannyMay thats a great idea about the email.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 27 2005, 10:46 AM
> *Someone is SO going to get banned if they are caught
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Guess we'll have a new member soon! hehe


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

alrighty, I emailed the poor soul so hopefully we'll hear from them soon!


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 26 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Posted on MO...I know the email will be deleted soon so I copy and pasted it quickly.*


Where is this baby? 

Just out of curiosity what is MO??? 

He should go into rescue and be fostered, so we know he is being placed in the right family for his special needs. 

Also he need's a cart. Its AMAZING what a cart can do for a baby like this. 

Robyn


----------

